

Deleted Facebook and MySpace Posts Are Discoverable--Romano v. Steelcase - ashbrahma
http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2010/09/deleted_faceboo.htm

======
pinksoda
I've explained this to my some of my friends before and they are always
shocked. Programmers seem to be the only ones who know 'delete' doesn't really
mean it is gone forever. Even if Facebook really did a hard-delete on the
data, there could still be screenshots, temp files, and caches out in the
wild.

I'm glad non-programmers don't realize this though, because then the internet
would be really boring and half of these sites wouldn't exist. Having stuff
from my past pop up 5, 10, 20 years later could really suck.

